# MF-471 Split in Half!



## mftractor1017 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a client who\'s MF-471 split in half at the bell housing of the tractor. I would really like to speak with other people who have had this happen. Please contact me via PM or by email at [email protected]. We can then talk through email or on the phone. Thanks to everyone and any help would be appreciated!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, mftractor1017, that looks extremely nasty, I could only think that there is more than one contributing factor to this happening, considerations; History, Speed, Terrain, attachments, alterations??????
good luck and keep us all posted.
Cheers :beer:
:aussie:


----------



## mftractor1017 (Jun 28, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Welcome to the forum, mftractor1017, that looks extremely nasty, I could only think that there is more than one contributing factor to this happening, considerations; History, Speed, Terrain, attachments, alterations??????
> good luck and keep us all posted.
> Cheers :beer:
> :aussie:


Thanks for your reply! There is no history of any damage to the tractor, the speed was slow and there have been no alterations. He had a front loader attached at the time which he was going to use for snow removal, however, at the time of the split the loader was empty and only about 2 inches off the ground. We've learned that this has happened on multiple occasions. If you've worked on these tractors or have seen this happen before I would love to speak with you. Please feel free to email me at [email protected]. Thanks again!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The metal looks thick there. Looks like some pieces are missing too. WOW!


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Casting flaw??


----------

